# Tom Clancy,s 'HAWX' (Ubisoft) wont install



## flingstop1 (Feb 7, 2009)

There is no reaction when DVD-ROM put into tray. The icon which usually changes to the one for the game does not alter. And after a while 'Please insert disc into Drive' appears on the screen. The DVD tray light comes on but does not flash. Tried on someone elses computer and the game loads normally. Reported to UBisoft support with DxDiag file but their answer was to 'refer to my PC manufacturer as the info submitted (presumably in the DXDIAG) does not show any C Drive or DVD -ROM' Can't understand this as other game DVD-ROMs will load normally. On my PC the main drive is 'C' and the DVD drive is 'D'
System - AMD Athlon(tm)64X2 Dual Core processor 4200 + 2.2GHz. "GB of RAM.- 279GB hardrive. WindowXP with Service Pack 3. The system was built for me 3 years ago and has worked satisfactorily although I do sometimes have a problem if I want to watch a film on DVD. Any ideas?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I think HAWX comes on a dual-layer DVD (8GB). If your computer is 3 years old and has not been upgraded, it might only have a single-layer DVD drive (4GB) so the contents of the disc can't be read.

What make/model is your drive?


----------



## flingstop1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for your prompt response. I have used my strongest pair of spectacles to read the PC Configuration on the disc cover and as you suggest it does mention 'DVD-ROM DRIVE : 4xDual layer drive' There is nothing on the drawer front to indicate the make of the DVD but the original purchase invoice refers to it as 'aopen DWDRW' There is a logo which looks like RW on the draw front and in the middle DVD R/RW and then underneath R DL (dual layer ???) Does this help? Thanks for your assistance


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To see the make of your drive, go to Start > Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager button, then click the [+] next to DVD/CD Drives and post back with the full name listed.

'R DL' means it can read dual layer discs.


----------



## flingstop1 (Feb 7, 2009)

All that I get when clicking the + next to DVD/CD drives is DVDRW 16 X 16 and when I double click on that, DVD properties comes up showing the Manufacturer as (Standard CD-ROM drives). Location shows as 0(0) and Device status says 'this device is working properly ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See if *Everest* can detect the drive's details. Run it and go to Computer > Summary. Then, on the right, scroll down to Storage > Optical Drive.


----------



## flingstop1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Done that - All that comes up after Everest/Computer/Storage/Optical Drives/ Optical Drive Properties/Device description is 'DVDRW 16X16' ?
Similarly - Everest/Computer/Summary/Storage/Optical Drive shows the same?


----------



## flingstop1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Have found some additional info in another section of Everest under Device Properties.

Driver Description - DVDRW 16X16
Driver Date- 01/07/2001
Driver version-5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider - Microsoft
INF File - cdrom.inf
Hardware ID - IDE\CdRomDVDRW_16X16--------------------PTS2-----
Location Information - 0

Don't know if this will help


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Try PC Wizard 2008 (I have 2 of the exact same drives)
http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/


----------



## flingstop1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Have downloaded PC Wizard and attach a copy of the DVD details which like Mcninjaguy's mentions ATAPI? I did a DVD-ROM benchmark analysis by putting the disc into the DVD drive which after a couple of minutes came up with 'Reading error................ Disk missing or CD-audio' Does this take us any further.

I appreciate everyones assistance.

View attachment DVDRW details.txt


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your report says the drive can read and write dual layer DVDs, so unless it's faulty, it should be able to read the HAWX disc.

Which disc was inserted when you got the benchmark error? If it was HAWX, try some other single and dual layer DVDs to see if you get the same error. This will tell us if it's the drive or the HAWX disc that is faulty.

If it's a faulty drive that needs to be replaced, you can get a good quality one that will read/write all CD/DVD formats for under $30.


----------



## flingstop1 (Feb 7, 2009)

It was the 'Hawx' disc which gave no analysis. Have inserted 2 dual layer films and 1 single layer film into the DVD tray and all loaded perfectly. Another film 'Saving private Ryan' which is Dual layer would not load. I loaded the game 'Half Life 2' OK (On the box it doesn't say Dual Layer but say 8 Speed - does this mean the same?). Then did a Benchmark analysis on those discs. None of the films produced anything but an analysis was provided for 'Half Life 2' and also for 'Medal of honour Airborne' which is already installed on my computer. 

I think Ubisoft reaction is that as the 'Hawx' disc loads on another computer it must be OK which is reasonable. However there does not seem to be too much wrong with my DVD?. I will try it out on another PC later today and let you know what happens.


----------



## flingstop1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Loaded perfectly on the other computer so it must be my computer that is at fault?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I would think your DVD drive is faulty. A good one is only $25 so its worth just getting a new one.

LG Black 22X - SATA
$25
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136152


----------



## flingstop1 (Feb 7, 2009)

I think you are right Mcninjaguy. Thanks for everyones efforts.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

If this doesn't work then there might be something wrong with your drivers or hardware itself

have tried re installing the chipset driver?


----------

